# Question?



## kmhutch (Sep 3, 2007)

has anyone else come across people breeding like this?

http://www.k9stud.com/PuppiesforSale/AmericanPitBull9611.aspx


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

I think that guy has a kennel called Smoky Mountain Pitts. He tried to sell me a pup, but I didn't like the way he was breeding some of his dogs. A lot of breeders won't even breed a merle colored dog, because of the health and skin problems associated with the color. He breeds a lot of different bloodlines together.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

well i know the color of merel and the two different color eyes is a fault in the ukc. if a person plans on showing one of the offsprings with these traits better think twice.


----------

